# IDEA: soft that can't be shipped binary



## graudeejs (Mar 8, 2009)

I have very simple to implement and i think also pretty legal idea to avoid dependencies problems, for software that requires some package, that can't be shipped because license restricts shipping binary.

make package, contains source code.
Now when you install avidemux2 (for example) everything goes as usual until it downloads lame (special package ,that contains source [basically a port).

It downloads lame, and builds it from sources right away, as if it was port, only the process would be executed automatically by script in package.

if lame had some dependency packages, they would be downloaded before compiling.

This way you could provide all dependencies without making problems.
It would also eliminate problems for end user to install lame, from ports, which might be very important if end user wants to use packages only...

Simple, yet efficient enough.

What do you think about it?


----------



## Djn (Mar 8, 2009)

Kind of like the source packages in an rpm system?
It's slightly besides what packages are today, but sounds rather sensible.

On the other hand, it's not unlike what happens if you run portupgrade with the -P option - would this be different enough to warrant a change to the package system?


----------

